# VATS Code - New at coding for VATS procedures



## drhoads (Feb 1, 2013)

New at coding for VATS procedures.  Procedure performed:  A flexible bronchoscopy, right VATS with lung volume reduction surgery by apical emphysematous blebectomy, mechanical pleurodesis.  I am looking at CPT 32672 ????


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 1, 2013)

I would agree, the 32655 directs you to 32672 when done lung volume reduction is done.


----------



## drhoads (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

